# Splashscreen

## Liquido

Hallo,

ich wollt mir auf meinem Laptop ein Spashscreen einrichten...in einem howto steht dazu nehme man am besten splashutil. Das meckert aber ich soll USE static-libs machen...nunja....

soll ich das nun mit USE="static-libs" emerge -pv splashutils machen oder gleich im make.conf ?

Nur wenn ich das im make.conf mache, dann hab ich bei nächsten world update naturlich xxx packete die nun auch static-libs wollen...was ich nicht für so gut halte oder?

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Ich würde die Flag nur für dieses Paket in der package.use setzen. 

```
echo "media-libs/libpng static-libs" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

/edit: korrektur

Ahrg.., ich sah grad das es ja gar nicht splashutils selbst ist was USE=static-libs verlangt (Dieses Paket hat die Flag gar nicht)

Es ist vermutlich das Paket libpng welches sie benötigt?!

(Ich hab den oben genanten Befehl daher noch mal angepasst)

----------

## LinuxTom

```
media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.3-r3 (>=media-libs/jpeg-6b:0[static-libs])
```

Also:

```
echo "media-libs/jpeg static-libs" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Und anschließend ein

```
emerge -pvuND world --with-bdeps y && revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## Liquido

Super Danke vielmals

jetzt muss ich trozdem nochmal nachfragen, für was brauch ich das bdeps y ? Also ich versteh schon was im Manuel dazu beschrieben steht nur versteh ich nicht ganz warum das hier wichtig ist?

----------

## LinuxTom

Weil sonst nicht immer alle indirekten Veränderungen erkannt werden.

----------

